# صناعة الصابون الصلب الشفاف



## mido 84 (25 يونيو 2013)

الرجاء من الإخوة الكرام الذى يعرف طريقة صناعة الصابون الشفاف فليتفضل بذكر الطريقة وله جزيل الشكر .


----------



## chemnoor (18 يوليو 2013)

هناك مبدئين لعمل الصابون الشفاف 
الأول استخدام الشحم كمادة أولية مع إضافة الكثير من الغليسرين إلى الصابون وهو الأكثر شيوعا
الثاني إضافة مواد مولدة للشفافية


----------

